

Ask HN: Advice on selling app? - bradleyjoyce

I'm considering selling my app http://tweetsaver.com so I can focus on other projects.<p>Any general advice? What are the likely ways a buyer might value the site?<p>Thanks!
======
Flippa_com
Thanks amoore. Absolutely agree with adding as much information about your
app/site as possible - especially that you were reviewed by CNET and Mashable.
There are a few additional pointers available at
<https://flippa.com/help/sell> Also be sure to add the webapp tag to your
tweetsaver.com listing. In the spirit of the season, let us know once your
Flippa account is set up and we'll send $10 worth of credits your way. Hope
that helps - good luck!

------
amoore
flippa.com seems to be pretty popular. You should read some other successful
postings there and work hard on your description since you can significantly
affect the amount your auction brings in by using good copy.

A popular valuation method is to use a multiple of average recent monthly
profit. Depending on how much work it is to run your site, you might get 5-15
times recent monthly profit.

Also, if you send me some numbers, such as traffic, customers, revenue, and
such, I'll probably make you an offer.

